

Feedback my mvp: Notles, seamless online note taking - FredBrach
http://www.notles.com

======
aaronharnly
I like the 'no save/sync' concept! And the combined signup/registration is
extremely simple and friendly.

Some points that could be improved, most of which I'm sure you're aware of and
have on your roadmap:

* It's Flash. Not so friendly to the Flashless or Flash-phobic.

* The font, at least on Chrome 15.0/Mac, is not very legible; aliased and thick. <http://i.imgur.com/etIve.png>

* Doesn't flow to fit the browser window. On a moderate-width window, it looks like this: <http://imgur.com/qwITW>

* Google Docs and Simpletext.ws have save buttons, but offer many additional features. Collabedit.com and PiratePad.net autosave, and also collaborate. What unique angle will you take?

~~~
FredBrach
Hello, thank you for your feedback!

>> Google Docs and Simpletext.ws have save buttons, but offer many additional
features. Collabedit.com and PiratePad.net autosave, and also collaborate.
What unique angle will you take?

Mmmh good question :p

